# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.1.2 Partial Fix Update

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle V1.1.2 FIX*   *Whats new?* 
- Some bug fixed
- Dictionary Updated
- Localization Updated  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] After install Update Please Run as Administrator     Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
BR, 
BEHBOODI

----------


## hassaniraqi

مشششششششششششششور

----------

